# Kit bashing the Colorado structure mine



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got this kit for Christmas and I knew I was going to have to make some mods to it to fit my present area that has an old delapidated mine now. So here are the first pics of the start of the mods. The first pic here is of how it is to be built.










But I have two tracks at the mine that are used for loading so here is the first step to cut the smaller of the two doors which the smaller one is a closed door. I have now made this an open doors also and about the same dimensions as the door shown to the right in the pick. 



















I removed the section all the way to the black mark.










This is now the new opening. Well that's all I got done today doing both sides. Lots of clean up work on the plastic. Next step is to paint these sections prior to assembly. Then on to the rest of the structure. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep us posted RJ, I should get mine next week. I also ordered the grain tower from Ozark.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm interested also on what this old-fart can come up with??


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I finally got some time last night to get one of the front walls glued together. Had some problems with the instructions so just wanted to make sure I was right before continuing on. Here is the first of two entrance sections. I'm also considering getting a 2nd kit to make the mine longer. later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok here is an up date after today's work. Finally just said the heck with the distuctions and started to build away. So here are some shots.










This section I shorten the sides by 1/2 inch as I needed no more than 20 inchees in width. I got a nice over hang on the back so when I attach the roof should look pretty good. The pic below shows the ugly side of joining the walls together.










This is the wall that is the shortest 









This pic shows adding the corner braces to the wall. As you can see the inside is not pretty.










Well more later as I have to let this section dry for 24 hrs. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOO Building trains inside your house? Im telling your wife.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good progress RJ. I think I'll do the Ozark kit first.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, keep us posted. Nick Jr


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: Little more done today. Next step before adding roof and windows is to paint. Now if the weather holds I'll get it done if not then in a couple of days. Here is where I'm at now.



























Where almost there. later RJD


----------

